# einen guten Job machen



## elroy

In an interview about German politicians, the interviewee (who I assume is a native speaker) said the following about Angela Merkel:

_"Ich finde sie als Frau ein starkes Vorbild, und auch als Kanzlerin hat sie einen guten Job gemacht, aber sicherlich auch bei ihr kann man sich an verschiedenen politischen Positionen dran stoßen und dran streiten, aber grundsätzlich macht sie einen guten Job als Politikerin, ja."_​
I don't think I've heard "einen guten Job machen" in German.  It sounds quite inelegant, _um nicht zu sagen_ totally ugly.   Is this an established or common Anglicism in German?  Is it used by German native speakers of all ages?  Or was this speaker maybe influenced by English?


----------



## bearded

Im Duden befindet sich der Satz _einen guten Job machen _als Beispiel - unter ''umgangssprachlich'':
Duden | Job



> Wendungen, Redensarten, Sprichwörter
> 
> einen guten, hervorragenden usw. Job machen (etwas gut, hervorragend usw. machen, erledigen)


----------



## elroy

Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen Anglizismen, aber dieser hört sich für mich echt furchtbar an.  

Er erinnert mich an Amerikaner, die Deutsch nicht beherrschen und beim (unsicheren) Reden unglückliche wörtliche Übersetzungen aus dem Englischen ausspucken.


----------



## berndf

_Job _ist ein sehr gut eingeführtes Lehnwort. Ich würde es tatsächlich bereits als _Lehnwort _und nicht mehr als _Fremdwort _bezeichnen. Der Ausdruck ist relativ unauffällig.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Job _ist ein sehr gut eingeführtes Lehnwort.


 Ich kannte es nur im Sinne von einer tatsächlichen Arbeitsstelle, nicht aber im metaphorischen Sinne von „gute Arbeit leisten“ / „eine gute Leistung erbringen“.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I don't think I've heard "einen guten Job machen" in German.


Very idiomatic and natural and not "ugly" at all. It is colloquial, but I hear it very often and use it myself.

It works in all tenses:

_Sie macht ihren Job gut.
Sie hat ihren Job gut gemacht.
Ich bin sicher, sie wird ihren Job gut machen.

This is not bad style, just a little bit colloquial, but can be used in all normal contexts, even mixed in business style._

In general "gut machen" works for very many things, including jobs.

_[Das hast du] gut gemacht!
Well done!_



elroy said:


> nicht aber im metaphorischen Sinne von „gute Arbeit leisten“ / „eine gute Leistung erbringen“.


Yes, but that is a normal usage, too.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _Sie macht ihren Job gut.
> Sie hat ihren Job gut gemacht.
> Ich bin sicher, sie wird ihren Job gut machen._


 But these are different.

_seinen/ihren Job gut machen ≠ einen guten Job machen _


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> _seinen/ihren Job gut machen ≠ einen guten Job machen _


Both are fine, with possessive pronoun and indefinite article as well.


----------



## elroy

Okay, but the meanings are different, right?

"seinen/ihren Job" refers to _someone's actual job_, right?  Whereas "einen guten Job machen" just means to do something well, whatever it is (it could be painting a fence or decorating a cake) -- right?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "seinen/ihren Job" refers to _someone's actual job_, right?


Well, or any function, task, job she has been given. You can certainly use it for voluntary work or private tasks, too, but I agree there is somewhat a real "job" in the widest sense.



elroy said:


> Whereas "einen guten Job machen" just means to do something well


It's a different construction, that's right. And the meaning is even more general.


----------



## elroy

It sounds like English and German largely (or even fully) overlap here.  I just didn't realize German used "einen guten Job machen" for "to do a good job."

I still feel like it's a bit ... flippant? ... in reference to Merkel's work as a chancellor.  I don't know, it seems inelegant.  "Sie macht einen guten Job als Kanzlerin".  Da denke ich, "Ihre Bewertung würde sie bestimmt sehr zu schätzen wissen, Frau Doktor Politikwissenschaft".   I think I would say "Sie leistet gute Arbeit als Kanzlerin".


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I just didn't realize German used "einen guten Job machen" for "to do a good job."


Indeed.



elroy said:


> I still feel like it's a bit ... flippant?


Not really, just a bit colloquial.



elroy said:


> Frau Doktor Politikwissenschaft"


Merkel ist Physikerin und hat einen Doktor der Naturwissenschaften.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Merkel ist Physikerin und hat einen Doktor der Naturwissenschaften.


 Oh, I was referring to the interviewee, not to Merkel.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Oh, I was referring to the interviewee, not to Merkel.


Oh, sorry. OK, then....


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I just didn't realize German used "einen guten Job machen" for "to do a good job."


Ich empfinde  "einen guten Job machen" auch als eine 1:1 ("Raub")Übersetzung   aus dem Englischen, aber das hat sich anscheinend auch in "besseren" Zeitungen eingebürgert.

Die Zeit: 69 Treffer
Tagesspiegel: 17 Treffer
Berliner Zeitung: 16 Treffer

Entspricht dem frz. "faire du bon boulot" (falls das jemanden interessiert).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> totally ugly.


  


JClaudeK said:


> Ich empfinde "einen guten Job machen" auch als eine 1:1 ("Raub")Übersetzung  aus dem Englischen




Das wurde von Boris Becker in die deutsche Sprache eingeführt. Er hätte vor der versammelten Presse ja auch einfach sagen können „Er hat gut gespielt“ oder, was die eigentliche deutsche Entsprechung zu „He did a good job“ ist,

„Er hat seine Sache gut gemacht“.

Und die Journalisten, die Totengräber der deutschen Sprache, haben das natürlich ohne nachzudenken übernommen. Das sind alles rasende Reporter, die immer eiligst reportieren müssen; man kann von ihnen nicht verlangen, über sprachliche Dinge nachzudenken oder gar etwas in einem Wörterbuch nachzuschauen; dafür haben sie keine Zeit. Andere Beispiele, die mir einfallen: „Anthrax“ statt ›Milzbrand‹. „Fazilität“ statt ›Einrichtung‹, *würg*.

So, nachdem ich mich „ausgekotzt“ habe, nehme ich sofort alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil, und entschuldige mich umgehend bei Boris Becker und den Journalisten. Sprachwandel hat es schon immer gegeben, und besonders das Englische hat heutzutage einen großen Einfluss auf andere Sprachen. So ist es eben, und man sollte sich damit abfinden. Ich hab mal gesagt „Das macht Sinn“, und mein Gesprächspartner meinte dann „Das darfst du nicht sagen, das ist ein Anglizismus; es heißt ›Das ergibt Sinn‹.“ Ich fand/finde ›Das macht Sinn‹ aber völlig normal. Also sollte ich auch „Sie macht einen guten Job“ akzeptieren, nehme ich an. Und ob es wirklich Boris Becker und die Journalisten waren, die diese Ausdrucksweise in die deutsche Sprache eingeführt haben, weiß ich nicht. (Ich könnte es mir aber vorstellen.)


----------



## elroy

I love your post, Schlabberlatz!  I share your mixed feelings about these things.  As a linguist, I of course recognize that no language change is inherently good or bad — it is what it is.  As a language user, though, I have my personal preferences and reactions, like everyone else.  They’re not things I can necessarily actively control.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> die Journalisten, die Totengräber der deutschen Sprache


 zusammen mit den "sozialen Netzwerken".



Schlabberlatz said:


> Sprachwandel hat es schon immer gegeben,


Ja sicher, aber das worüber wir sprechen, ist mMn. keine Bereicherung, sondern eine Verarmung der Sprache.

Für "einen guten Job machen" gibt es nämlich genug bessere, präzisere Ausdrücke. Wenn diese alle von dem schwammigen Begriff _"einen guten Job machen" _aufgesaugt werden, kann man das m.E. nicht einfach mit "Sprachwandel" abtun.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja, stimme zu  aber es nützt ja (leider) nichts, sich über so etwas aufzuregen. Viele Ausdrücke setzen sich unaufhaltsam durch. Weitere Beispiele: siehe hier: a bit too repetitive
(Wie ich da schon gesagt habe: Folgende Generationen werden mit diesen Ausdrücken aufwachsen und sie für völlig normal halten, so wie auch wir mit einigen Anglizismen groß geworden sind, die wir wahrscheinlich gar nicht als Anglizismen wahrnehmen, während Leute, die älter sind als wir, diese Ausdrücke oft ablehnen.)

›Totengräber‹ ist natürlich eine absichtliche Übertreibung. So schnell stirbt eine Sprache nicht. Aber die Journalisten haben sich diese Beleidigung redlich verdient, behaupte ich  und außerdem habe ich mich direkt entschuldigt, also darf man mir keinen Vorwurf wegen der Beleidigung machen


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> kann man das m.E. nicht einfach mit "Sprachwandel" abtun.


Ich stimme deinem Post #18 zu. 

Sprachwandel gibt es und prinzipiell ist das auch in Ordnung. Aber natürlich darf man eine Meinung dazu haben, welche Ursachen von Sprachwandel man besser findet und welche schlechter, ebenso welche Folgen von Sprachwandel begrüßenswert sind oder eben nicht. Wenn die Ursache zum Beispiel ein zunehmender Mangel an Sprachbeherrschung, ein sich verringernder Wortschatz, fehlende Kenntnisse sind, so ist das traurig, weil Ausdrucksvermögen des einzelnen und Reichtum der Sprache im Gesamten verloren gehen. Auch Sprachwandel durch bloße einseitige Ideologie, wie zum Beispiel diese absurden Gender-Theorien, sind abzulehnen. Sprache als Mittel zum Zweck ist in Ordnung, aber Sprachwandel als Mittel zum Zweck schießt über das Ziel hinaus und errichtet Denkverbote und Meinungsmonopole.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wenn die Ursache zum Beispiel ein zunehmender Mangel an Sprachbeherrschung, ein sich verringernder Wortschatz, fehlende Kenntnisse sind


Das Märchen von dem "zunehmenden Mangel an Sprachbeherrschung" findet man bei Autoren aller Epochen seit der Antike und ich würde mich freuen, wenn es mal zu Grabe getragen werden könnte. Es gab immer schon Fehler und Sprachwandel und Fehler, die sich durchgesetzt haben und zu Sprachwandel führten und solche, die wieder verschwunden sind. Und unterschiedliche Register, elaboriertere und restringiertere, hat es auch zu allen Zeiten seit dem klassischen Altertum gegeben und wahrscheinlich auch schon davor.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Wenn in den PISA-Studien von abnehmender Lesekompetenz die Rede ist, kann man sich schon ein wenig Sorgen machen, und es ist denkbar, dass das tatsächlich was mit neueren Entwicklungen zu tun hat, Smartphone-Sucht, soziale Netzwerke (von JCK oben schon erwähnt), Online-Games … Im großen und ganzen dürftest du aber recht haben. Es gibt heutzutage allgemein zu viel Alarmismus. Die Welt steht immer kurz vor dem Untergang … (Es gibt natürlich Sachen, die ich durchaus für (sehr) gefährlich halte, aber das wäre hier off-topic.)


----------



## Hutschi

In "einen guten Job machen" wechselt "Job" ein wenig die Bedxeutung. Es verliert den negativen Aspekt von "Aushilfsjob", Arbeitsplatz, Geld verdienen oder (niedrigen) Beruf oder Tätigkeit.
Es wird zu "Aufgabe".

Sie hat ihre Aufgaben gut erfüllt. Einen guten Job machen beinhaltet sogar eine gewisse Übererfüllung, weil dazu nicht nur die Aufgaben gehören, sondern ein umfassenderer Komplex. Beispielsweise Vermeiden von Schaden. 

Obwohl Anglizismus, stört mich dieses gar nicht, es ist wertiger als "sie hat einen neuen Job bekommen."

"Ich habe meine Arbeit verloren" - beinhaltet auch die gesellschaftlichen Beziehungen durch die Arbeit.
"Ich habe meinen Job verloren. " - das heißt: ich habe eine Arbeit verloren, zu der ich gezwungen bin.

Dieser Aspekt ist bei "Sie hat einen guten Job gemacht" gar nicht enthalten.

Sprachlich ist es Umgangssprache, hat also keine feste Definition, das Gefühl mag regional unterschiedlich sein.
"Job" enthält hier auch eine gewisse Abgeschlossenheit.

Glücklicherweise ist Umgangssprache teilweise mehrdeutig und schwammig. Das bereichert die Sprache. Man kann einiges offen lassen.

Standardsprache achtet dagegen meist auf Exaktheit und Eindeutigkeit.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> In "einen guten Job machen" wechselt "Job" ein wenig die Bedxeutung. Es verliert den negativen Aspekt von "Aushilfsjob", Arbeitsplatz, Geld verdienen oder (niedrigen) Beruf oder Tätigkeit.
> Es wird zu "Aufgabe".


Das DWDS schreibt hierzu:


			
				DWDS said:
			
		

> In neuester Zeit entwickelt sich Job zu einem häufig gebrauchten Modewort, verallgemeinert dabei seine Bedeutung und bezeichnet nunmehr ‘jede Art von Tätigkeit, Auftrag, Aufgabe’ (21. Jh.).


 DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache

Im Englischen scheint dies aber die originäre Bedeutung zu sein:


			
				etymonline.com said:
			
		

> *job (n.)*
> "piece of work; something to be done," 1620s, from phrase _jobbe of worke_ (1550s) "task, piece of work" (contrasted with continuous labor), a word of uncertain origin. Perhaps a variant of _gobbe_ "mass, lump" (c. 1400; see gob) via sense of "a cart-load." Specific sense of "work done for pay" first recorded 1650s.


Klickt man dort dann auf den Link _gob_ (s.o.) gelangt man zu dessen Etymon _gobbet_


			
				etymonline.com said:
			
		

> *gobbet (n.)*
> late 13c., "a fragment," from Old French gobet "piece, mouthful," diminutive of gobe "mouthful, lump," related to gober "to gulp, swallow down," probably from Gaulish *gobbo- (compare Irish gob "mouth," Gaelic gob "beak").


So gesehen ist der _Job_ in einem Slangwort wie _Blowjob_ also gleich in mehrerlei Hinsicht wieder sehr nah an die Urbedeutung des Wortes gerückt.


----------

